# help with Plant ID



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Clyderoad,
Looks like dogbane. Bees do love it!


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes that is it, thank you Westhill.
Picked some pods today, now after reading a bit about it I'm not sure what to do with them haha.
Not only honey bees, but lots of native pollinators like it as well. Thanks again.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Bees like it. But, if You go to casting the seed pods where the wind will drift them onto my property we would have a problem! The same problem you and I would have if I were to spray DDT on crops your bees forage on, Even if they were my crops. 
We as beekeepers are extremely conscious of the impact of pesticides. By the same token we should also understand the impact of our actions. Dog bane who's seeds drift upon the wind. Is deadly poisonous to horses! It also like to grow on rough disturbed ground. Such as that trampled by horses. Making a horse pasture suitable for dogbane growth. I have for years mowed, sprayed, and labored to eradicate it from my property. I would be very unhappy if a neighbor began cultivating it! Some food for thought.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Slow down Tenbears.
You are preaching to the choir.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, now I know!
Thanks for the heads up, Tenbears.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

well I don't have horses and got that all over my 15 acres. If its the same plant - we call it milk weed. Clyderoad - sure is a lovely field of goldenrod in the back ground.(winter feed)


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

sakhoney said:


> well I don't have horses and got that all over my 15 acres. If its the same plant - we call it milk weed. Clyderoad - sure is a lovely field of goldenrod in the back ground.(winter feed)


Yes it's a good bee yard. Here is the same field looking the other direction and a shot across from the goldenrod of the tilled field with 
fall buckwheat.















In winter/early spring it's a little hard to get to though.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

An idea what is the name of the buckwheat?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

beepro said:


> An idea what is the name of the buckwheat?


Japanese variety Fagopyrum esculentum.
Yes, Bees like it.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

It may be a good nectar source. But, I would look for something else. It is a perennial and patches can double in size yearly.

http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/weedguide/single_weed.php?id=40

Tom


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

TWall said:


> It may be a good nectar source. But, I would look for something else. It is a perennial and patches can double in size yearly.
> 
> http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/weedguide/single_weed.php?id=40
> 
> Tom


Yes, Thank you.
I looked into it. It's no good for horses, even goats don't like it unless they are starving. It colonizes large areas knocking out other plants
under it's canopy. It's hard to get rid of once established and ruins a good pasture.


clyderoad said:


> Yes that is it, thank you Westhill.
> Picked some pods today, now after reading a bit about it I'm not sure what to do with them haha.
> Not only honey bees, but lots of native pollinators like it as well. Thanks again.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, but no thank you!
I have plenty of open fields here with no invasive specie yet.
Even the Borage is less invasive that the dogbane plants. I'll passed on this one!
Next?


----------

